# Is it time?



## Trekchick (Apr 11, 2012)

With the unexpected snow after a marginal winter for skiing, are you AZ'ers waxing your skis or ............







........are you waxing for cycle season





Discuss.....
:-D
Where's my popcorn?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

Who took that pic of you?


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

NSFW! thank god my boss wasn't there as I scrolled by the bare ass :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> NSFW! thank god my boss wasn't there as I scrolled by the bare ass :lol:



She has a camelbak on so she is dressed.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

Is that a hard tail?

Steveo


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> NSFW! thank god my boss wasn't there as I scrolled by the bare ass :lol:


Sorry.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 11, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> With the unexpected snow after a marginal winter for skiing, are you AZ'ers waxing your skis or ............
> ........are you waxing for cycle season
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't snow enough in "killadelphia" aka the city of brotherly love 
...waxing for the TD Bank Philadelphia International Cycling Championship...and of course the Philly Naked Bike Ride


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2012)

My ski season looks to be dead.  No waxing here, but I'm going out for my first MTB ride tonight after work.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> My ski season looks to be dead.  No waxing here, but I'm going out for my first MTB ride tonight after work.




+1


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm quite satisfied with my ride last night, and very happy to be riding again tomorrow.  However, I must say that I'm also pretty jealous of the pictures I'm seeing from Killington...


----------



## Sugart (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive been riding since the end of Feb. It went from Fall to Spring, to 90 degrees here in south jersey today.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 17, 2012)

I must admit, one of the real joys of living in this area is that I can ride almost year round in Reno, yet I'm 35 minutes away from world class skiing and snow that's measured in feet instead of inches.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I must admit, one of the real joys of living in this area is that I can ride almost year round in Reno, yet I'm 35 minutes away from world class skiing and snow that's measured in feet instead of inches.



Rub it in a little more why don't ya!?!? :smash:


----------

